# Does anybody knows Southern Research Companies? Is it GTG?



## TREMBO (Sep 17, 2012)

Share experiences plz!


----------



## moresize (Sep 18, 2012)

TREMBO said:


> Share experiences plz!



Used them for over a year now...they are GTG

They were on Dat's forum, if that means anything


----------



## tacoman (Sep 18, 2012)

ya for the longest time they were the single supplier that dat (the peptide gurus forum) that he fully supported. They are def gtg and the peptides are made in the us.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Sep 20, 2012)

They are good quality but I had a reaction to their CJCw/DAC which put me off for a bit. No probs with any of their other stuff though, gtg.


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

If I ever lost my current source for medical grade peps; SRC is who I would turn to.

I have previously ordered from them a number of times.  Happy each time.


----------



## njc (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw the results of a batch of their ModGrf-1, third party tested and it came back legit and at a high purity.  Mod is one of the hardest of the GH releasing peps to properly manufacture (which is the reason they choose to test that particular pep).


----------

